# TWW Symptoms?



## FreeBird2887

Has anyone had extremely bad headaches around 3-4 dpo and recieved a BFP? I swear i could have taken my head right off today ugh. 

1-2 dpo- Really gassy.
3 dpo- Slighty gassy with a horrible headache,mindless eating, kind of in a bad mood :-/ 
4 dpo-tomorrow


----------



## FreeBird2887

Forgot to add I only have a 26 day cycle. Does this mean I "O" 2 days earlier? I checked CP When I noticed ewcm, it was only "almost high" (bd'd) this night, the next morning check my CP again it was completely out of reach and this was on cd 14 lol I am so confused..but not giving up hope


----------



## hopefulwishin

Well, Im on cd 14, and based off of my ovulation symptoms, Im calculating I ovulated on cd 11 this month. I woke up feeling tired, having a headache, and then walked into the kitchen to smell something that didnt agree with me, and threw up. Its like im more sensitive to smells... this has been going on all day long! Its weird!


----------



## miracleshapn

I would love to know too! I have had such a trrible headache today all day!!! I think i am about 5dpo


----------



## FreeBird2887

Well I am on 4 dpo today. I think lol, I woke up slightly early this morning about 530 am having to go pee and Its weird I feel like I can feel my insides shifting or turning around so to speak just an odd feeling. My sense of smell seems to be hightened I had to sniff around the bathroom to find what it was. Reminded me off a puppy :D @hopefulwishin I thought I o'd 2 days before My cp was at its highest point but I'm not sure which is a better indication and of course I did not use opk's this cycle ugh.
@miracleshapn I think I am going to do a little research on it, I haven't had a headache that bad in god knows how long, drinking coffee seemed to help it out a little bit.
Makes me wonder if it was a caffeine withdrawal that gave me a headache and maybe caffeine that makes me pee a lot more I really dislike the TWW!:happydance:


----------



## FreeBird2887

oh yes so today for my 
4dpo symptoms- woke up slightly early, slight headache"kind of behind my eyes and on temples have one pimple on my chin which is unusual until about 2-3 days before AF is on the way.Woke up in a really good mood today and now I am completely exhausted and feel almost like a have stomach acid sitting in bottom of my throat and no appetite.


----------



## LadyW

Just got BFP's at day 12DPO and 13DPO

TWW Symptoms were:

nothing really until 6DPO -

6DPO - big stabbing pain in womb at right side like a big needle
7, 8, 9 - cramping , period type pains but milder
10 & 11 - slightly less cramping, but back ache started
12 DPO - not that many symptons but got a BFP
13 DPO - another BFP this morning -- lower back killing today, like kidney pain? strange..


No spotting or implanation bleeding yet. Absoltely felt it implant at 6DPO tho.

Good luck everyone.


----------



## miracleshapn

FreeBird2887 said:


> Well I am on 4 dpo today. I think lol, I woke up slightly early this morning about 530 am having to go pee and Its weird I feel like I can feel my insides shifting or turning around so to speak just an odd feeling. My sense of smell seems to be hightened I had to sniff around the bathroom to find what it was. Reminded me off a puppy :D @hopefulwishin I thought I o'd 2 days before My cp was at its highest point but I'm not sure which is a better indication and of course I did not use opk's this cycle ugh.
> @miracleshapn I think I am going to do a little research on it, I haven't had a headache that bad in god knows how long, drinking coffee seemed to help it out a little bit.
> Makes me wonder if it was a caffeine withdrawal that gave me a headache and maybe caffeine that makes me pee a lot more I really dislike the TWW!:happydance:

I am a big coffee drinker and i drank some coffee and it helped out the slightest bit so im not sure!


----------



## FreeBird2887

OH CONGRATS LADYW!!!!!!!!!!!\\:D/ I hope we all get a BFP!!! 
@miracleshapn I found this about how to calculate "o" day.***The length of the luteal phase determines the time of ovulation within your menstrual cycle. Ovulation can be delayed by a number of factors, such as stress, increased activity or medication, but the length of the luteal phase is usually constant. Taking this into account, you can calculate the time of ovulation within your cycle by subtracting the length of your luteal phase from the length of your cycle. For example, if your cycle is 28 days long and your luteal phase is 12 days long, the ovulation will occur on day 16 of your cycle (28-12=16). Ovulation Calendar uses this formula to calculate your time of ovulation.*** But what gets me is how are we suppose to know our luteal phase length when that is the time from "o-af"


----------



## iAmJustTTC

Congrats LadyW!!! I am on 8piui and I feel like my boobs and chest are on fire!!!!! I even touched them to see of they were hot and they are not but I swear it feels like someone is roasting me!!!! I thought maybe it was because I sprayed perfume on them but I do that everyday and this has never happened. Yesterday I had a crampy feeling that lasted all day. I'm not sure what that was about but I'm hoping it was a good sign. Has anyone else ever had the burning sensation before?


----------



## LadyW

No didn't get any burning. My bbs have swollen like normal before my period, but aren't going back down.


----------



## Roembke88

Here were my symptoms. I am 7dpo

1dpo- slight cramping, tender breast
2dpo- woke up with headache slight cramping
3dpo- tender nipples
4dpo- dizzy spell, nauseous(from crinone?) headache, shooting pain right under my belly button..... weird one I know.
5dpo- no symptoms
6dpo- BAD CRAMPS like AF coming. But never came!!!
7dpo- Slight cramps, tender breast..


Now Im wondering if all my symptoms are just from my medicine.
#1 side affect from Crinone is Breast tenderness and breast enlargement,:dance: nausea and vomiting. I havent noted any CM but i cant really tell because Crinone is a vaginal suppository and leaves a cottage cheese looking discharge. (YUCK!!):dohh:


----------



## Lillyrose20wd

iAmJustTTC said:


> Congrats LadyW!!! I am on 8piui and I feel like my boobs and chest are on fire!!!!! I even touched them to see of they were hot and they are not but I swear it feels like someone is roasting me!!!! I thought maybe it was because I sprayed perfume on them but I do that everyday and this has never happened. Yesterday I had a crampy feeling that lasted all day. I'm not sure what that was about but I'm hoping it was a good sign. Has anyone else ever had the burning sensation before?

I have heard a lot of women have this complaint and then get their BFP!!:happydance: Good luck to you!


----------



## iAmJustTTC

Thanks cause its definitely a weird one. I don't wanna get my hopes up but I had the trigger shot on March 9th and I didn't feel any type of symptom whatsoever but now all of a sudde. I'm getting them. The burning/hot sensation is still happening as I type this and I just feel warm all over. I'm hoping this is a good sign because this is definitely out of the ordinary for me!


----------



## miracleshapn

Yeah what The heck? How long is it?!


----------



## FreeBird2887

Yes I had the same feeling with my son, ALSO I noticed that when I looked in the mirror I had about 20 more bumps on the areola than ever before so of course I googled it and they are montgomery glands which come out to play when we get a BFP lol, thats how I knew for certain I would have a bfp very soon!!


----------



## iAmJustTTC

I haven't checked that but it makes sense since its getting ready for the breast feeding and what not. I wouldnt normally even worry about it of it was normal Pre AF but I have never had this before. I just don't want to get my hopes up which is why I'm supposed to test on March 25th I don't plan on testing til the 26th or 27th just to be sure. I've seen too many BFN in my days and I dont want to see another!


----------



## FreeBird2887

SOO I found it weird but I did the "o" calculation and it says my O date is on cd 14 which is when I absolutely could not reach cp so **FX** we BD'd the night before and the night before that when I had lots of ewcm :) and Now about 7 ish I am just starting to have mild pains like twinges in my adomen and DF has to do homework with DD because Im sinking into the couch and can't bring myself to get up lol ::yawn::


----------



## FreeBird2887

Yeah I hear ya :/ AF is due on the 28th and I have a 26 day cycle So I should be testing around that time. However I am waaay to impatient so i went to dollar general and bought a whole box of their 1$ test and will be testing here soon every day .."I just may be a POAS fanatic"


----------



## FreeBird2887

has anyone smelled anything weird that may not be there lol i've been smelling chocolate and cats LOL and my protein shake actually tasted good this morning and whey protein is nasssty lol at least to me but I sucked it down noo problem I keep thinking of all these "possible symptoms" and I remembered that forgetfulness is also one of them HAHA


----------



## iAmJustTTC

Lol not chocolate and cats. I haven't had any weird smells or anything but I never do either. I know heightened smells is a sign too though so who knows maybe the chocolate and cats are trying to tell you something good lol!


----------



## FreeBird2887

LOL I know right! I sure hope so...Because if not and I'm smelling that, I may have a problem :D


----------



## Roembke88

So Tomorrow would be 9dpo.... should i test or just wait it out???


----------



## Lillyrose20wd

Sorry if this is TMI but Im not sure what to think about this. I'm 6 DPO today and I have some thick, white, sticky cervical mucus. It's kind of strange because usually am creamy/lotiony unless it is around O time then it is EWCM. Just had my annual OB/GYN exam today so if I had an infection of some sort I think she would have picked up on it. Does anybody know if this happens around implantation?


----------



## Roembke88

9dpo, HORRIBLE TENDER BREAST!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance:

I think ill test tomorrow. AF is due tomorrow.


----------



## miracleshapn

GL roembke! It may bee too early yet??? Im testing on the 27th and i have had sore bbs the past 2 days which af sympt but it just feels different...?? Hmm......


----------



## bluecathy1978

I have been getting dizzy spells and feeling sick. My boobs are also massive and tender and I am extremely tired. It is 14 days since I think I ovulated but I am still getting BFN :( I think I am maybe wishing myself pregnant after my MMC at christmas but it would be sooooo nice x


----------



## Roembke88

Im REALLY irritable today.... and emotional... The very same symptoms i have right before AF... I hope its not PMS


----------



## girlibird

stalking your site :) tww wait symptoms

28 or 33 day cycle

on cd 10 and 11 we bedded loads

cd 16 loads of mild cramps
cd 17 pin pricks above pub bone

cd 19 again as had yellow stretchy cm

cd 21 pains happening above pubic bone sore stabbing feeling 

cd 22 hugh amount of tugging going on weird sensation really hurt and loads of clear stretchy cm..

today itchy nipples feels liek blood is going there, some mild cramps nothing as bad as it has been but noticeable..

i either ovulated very late on cd22 or felt bean getting in there deep.

only time will tell so going from that sharp pain in order to do some more tests


----------



## iAmJustTTC

Roembke88 said:


> Im REALLY irritable today.... and emotional... The very same symptoms i have right before AF... I hope its not PMS

GL to you!!! I am on 10dpiui a I feel like something is just kicking me in the back. It feels like AF but it seems to be too early as its not due til 3/25 or 26. My boobs are a little sore and before I was just cramping on one side but now it's all over including my lower back. I was having hot flashes this morning which is not normal for me. I'm fighting the urge to test and I'm determined to win because I want to see if these symptoms continue or not.


----------



## FreeBird2887

Does anyone know the sensitivity of the FRER?:shrug:
@Roembke88-Did you end up caving and testing today? :winkwink: I did! and I am only 6dpo with 26daycycle LOL of course I have a bfn and completely feel like giving up hope.. considering it is technically 6 days before AF is due.[-o&lt; 
@Lillyrose20wd- I couldnt find anything that said a specific cm during implantation all I could find was this [You could be pregnant. But making the diagnosis of pregnancy from changes in the cervical mucus is too unreliable. You cannot make a pregnancy diagnosis from cervical changes alone. The typical stretchy and fertile cervical mucus (spinnbarkeit) develops under the influence of estrogen hormones. Estrogen hormones rise just before ovulation and decrease just after ovulation. At that time, CM becomes dry. About 7-10 days after ovulation, estrogen hormones normally rise again, and it is this second rise than can often give the appearance of fertile mucus again. That doesn't mean you are fertile again, because you don't ovulate again. There are no reliable enough changes of the cervical mucus to indicate when implantation or pregnancy has happened.]...but noone like t read that lol So ill keep looking around :)

This is for the dollar general 1$ test )Product Benefits:

Over 99% Accurate
Fast results in 2 minutes
Easy to use and detect results
20 m/IU sensitivity  more sensitive test than ones used in Doctors offices and clinics
Dropper included
Cassette Format
** I think the FRER is 25 ..have to find out


----------



## FreeBird2887

iAmJustTTC said:


> Roembke88 said:
> 
> 
> Im REALLY irritable today.... and emotional... The very same symptoms i have right before AF... I hope its not PMS
> 
> GL to you!!! I am on 10dpiui a I feel like something is just kicking me in the back. It feels like AF but it seems to be too early as its not due til 3/25 or 26. My boobs are a little sore and before I was just cramping on one side but now it's all over including my lower back. I was having hot flashes this morning which is not normal for me. I'm fighting the urge to test and I'm determined to win because I want to see if these symptoms continue or not.Click to expand...

This is the part with the most anxiety. Lots of BFP's come after AF symptoms Soo FX:happydance:!!!


----------



## iAmJustTTC

Im sure hoping so because I'm about ready to put myself in a straight jacket. I'm steady thinking "I know I'm not imagining this.... I can't be this crazy" lol. But even after all of that I refuse to test yet. I'm hoping that wicked witch stays away! FX!!!


----------



## FreeBird2887

I feel that same way LOL definitely going crazy, I have felt like i have a bowl of jello in my lower ab. it's weird I've also checked my cp and it seems to be higher than normal So i'm convinced LOL but then again... who knows , I also just started cramping the past half hour and I think it SHOULD be to early to be af cramps which I hardly get anyway. ugh i totally detest the TWW!! I wish we could just hit the fast forward button!


----------



## iAmJustTTC

I definitely agree lol. I keep running to the bathroom to check to see if its AF and I let out a loud sigh of relief when i see nothing. If it was closer to say Friday or Saturday I would think it was AF but I still have a few days today. TWW Sucks lol!!


----------



## Rosmuira

I am on my ivf 2ww currently 5 day past 3day transfer aka 8 dpo
I really think I am pregnant my back is so sore have cramps for two days bouts of nausea and frequent urination 
Hope it's my turn as been ttc for 5 years


----------



## FreeBird2887

Have you felt any thing that may indicate you've implanted???(Rosmuira) FX!!
..So I just found this! and Im hoping i didnt ruin any chances I take 1000 mg or mcg(whichever it is) of vit c every morning, ***Vitamin C works to produce an unfavorable climate within the uterus so that the egg does not implant, or if implantation has already occurred, Vitamin C can weaken the fertilized ovum's grip on the uterine wall. Possibly by stimulating estrogen, and interfering with progesterone. This also makes it useful as an emergency contraceptive, when taken before implantation occurs on the 6th day following ovulation. The hormone, progesterone is essential for pregnancy, its function is to prepare a nourishing bed for the fertilized egg, if there is not enough progesterone the uterus becomes less supportive to the egg. Which is desirable when the goal is to end pregnancy. **** SOOO the article says that it was actually used to terminate pregnancies.. My God..who knew vit c could be so damaging


----------



## iAmJustTTC

Wow I never knew that about vitamin C either. It's always something right? Since I have been cramping so much it's hard to tell if I have had implantation cramps or not. I just know that today has kinda been all over but I did experience yesterday cramps that were more towards my uterus though but it only last a few seconds. The burning sensation in my boobs are back but not as intense and only in the left one. They are definitely sore but not to the point where I can't do anything with them. It's just noticeable. I hope I'm not reading too much into it but I can't ignore the symptoms. I need a hobby lol


----------



## Roembke88

Oh, Boy Yes I tested and I got :bfn:

But I knew that would happen. I just hate this medicine because #1 side affect is breast tenderness...&&&&&&& MY BOOBS HURT SO BAD!!!

I'll give it another day and test again.. I bought 2 first response and 5 dollar cheepies!


----------



## iAmJustTTC

Hopefully it was too early to test. FX that the BFN turns it a BFP!!!!


----------



## Lillyrose20wd

I'm 8 dpo today and looks like my temperature is taking a thrid thermal shift and my chart might be becoming triphasic. What do you guys think?

I have been extremely tired, feeling "off", crazy dreams, and started to cry over something really stupid this morning. :cry: I hope this is our month!


----------



## edgybeautyx

Well ladies i think i am starting my BFP i tested this morning using First Response and FMU got a faint + then again i am early so i am either 11dpo or 9dpo.

i would love to list my 2ww symptoms to help out!


----------



## Roembke88

Im def going to stay away from Vitamin C now!!!


----------



## edgybeautyx

Roembke88 said:


> Im def going to stay away from Vitamin C now!!!

Maybe that's a myth lol well to me because i been drinking ensures 2 times a day past 2 weeks and i got me a + today. then again pregnant women need Vitamin C for calcium especially if they want to become pregnant.


----------



## iAmJustTTC

edgybeautyx said:


> Well ladies i think i am starting my BFP i tested this morning using First Response and FMU got a faint + then again i am early so i am either 11dpo or 9dpo.
> 
> i would love to list my 2ww symptoms to help out!

That's awesome and congrats on the BFP. What type of symptoms did you have?


----------



## edgybeautyx

iAmJustTTC said:


> edgybeautyx said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies i think i am starting my BFP i tested this morning using First Response and FMU got a faint + then again i am early so i am either 11dpo or 9dpo.
> 
> i would love to list my 2ww symptoms to help out!
> 
> That's awesome and congrats on the BFP. What type of symptoms did you have?Click to expand...

well i didn't count half of last week because i felt maybe they were post-ovlation symptoms. but i believe implantation happened early and during the weekend. only symptoms i had prior to that was cold like symptoms! and boobs felt odd untop like starting to get sore. but i had a odd symptom during the weekend a toothache! it's been ages since i have had one i thought my tooth was infected lol it went away in hours. then monday when everything happened i started with nausea, and bad headaches! and non stop eating i mean i couldn't stop eating. also i don't temp check but i always had hot waves bad throughout the day. also my nipples had been so painful right around implantation time as well as nightmares(vivid dreams), oh lower backaches!little veins all over boobs now i am not pale but real white with warm tones so i have green veins. now cervix and cm wise my cervix has been soft and i have not been dried more like watery cm i notice. coming up to this bfp i had odd white dry cm on my panties i had odd pulling and odd twinges in belly/ovaries all week there was moments i thought AF was coming. yeah pretty much what i delt with lol. when i tested i had cloudy sweet urine might be a sign too.


----------



## FreeBird2887

Well since I am a POAS addict lol Ive tested everyday since DPO1 so.. I noticed an evap line on the test i took yesterday morning(6dpo) within a few hours but none of the other test including the one from 1dpo have an evap line.. so to make sure I wasnt seeing things I had DF pick the one with a second line out of 3 like test 1dpo-4 dpo- and 6 dpo lol and he picked 6 dpo.. So I'm not imagining it HAHAHA and I ran out of test so I have to go to DG and get some more here in an hour or so LMAO:img:


----------



## FreeBird2887

edgybeautyx said:


> Roembke88 said:
> 
> 
> Im def going to stay away from Vitamin C now!!!
> 
> Maybe that's a myth lol well to me because i been drinking ensures 2 times a day past 2 weeks and i got me a + today. then again pregnant women need Vitamin C for calcium especially if they want to become pregnant.Click to expand...

HI edgybeautyx!! The vit c in high doses such as the 1000 mg I take every morning.. could make it difficult for "implantation" . after implantation has occured and the pregnancy is set in stone say about 8 weeks it would then be safe to take it in higher doses.:) Vit c can stop the egg from implanting, and can also knock a newly imlanted egg loose from the uterine wall.... Its great and sort of complicated with all the different types of vits to take at a specific stage in the ttc cycle:) I'll list my cocktails and for what stages for when I was ttc with my son:)


----------



## Roembke88

Welp, Since I have a history of MC i think I'll stick with prenatals, and for precautionary reason stay away from Vitamin C... (untill Im past 8 weeks atleast)

Also My OBGYN told me to stay away from Ibuprofen while TTC because she said its been known to cause your body to skip ovulation..... Intresting right?


----------



## FreeBird2887

Lillyrose20wd said:


> I'm 8 dpo today and looks like my temperature is taking a thrid thermal shift and my chart might be becoming triphasic. What do you guys think?
> 
> I have been extremely tired, feeling "off", crazy dreams, and started to cry over something really stupid this morning. :cry: I hope this is our month!

I'd say you are looking good!!! FX for BFP!! I have also had CraZy nightmares these past 2 nights absolutely nuts.. My fiance was cheating on me, and last night I had one day until the world ended.. so nuts lol ...I looked this up~
***The third shift usually takes place sometime around 7 to 10 days after ovulation and may correspond with the timing of implantation.

The reason that women see a shift in their body temperature after ovulation is due to an increase in progesterone secreted from the corpus luteum. Once implantation occurs progesterone levels may increase again. In some cases, this can be seen on a bbt chart. ~~Maybe it could be implantation temps!!!


----------



## edgybeautyx

FreeBird2887 said:


> Well since I am a POAS addict lol Ive tested everyday since DPO1 so.. I noticed an evap line on the test i took yesterday morning(6dpo) within a few hours but none of the other test including the one from 1dpo have an evap line.. so to make sure I wasnt seeing things I had DF pick the one with a second line out of 3 like test 1dpo-4 dpo- and 6 dpo lol and he picked 6 dpo.. So I'm not imagining it HAHAHA and I ran out of test so I have to go to DG and get some more here in an hour or so LMAO:img:

I know how that is! but this cycle i was very different had more of a positive confident attitude but got very vicious when someone got skeptic of my results it's like a mum knows when she's pregnant and comes protective i guess that is my point. and i just know i am if i am not i must be crazy! lol but yeah i think women who get early results is due to early implantation. but good luck! i need a other positive mummy!


----------



## FreeBird2887

Roembke88 said:


> Welp, Since I have a history of MC i think I'll stick with prenatals, and for precautionary reason stay away from Vitamin C... (untill Im past 8 weeks atleast)
> 
> Also My OBGYN told me to stay away from Ibuprofen while TTC because she said its been known to cause your body to skip ovulation..... Intresting right?

EXACTLY! isnt that nuts lol I swear I find new things to stay away from or to take every cycle lol:happydance:


----------



## Roembke88

Oh the things we do to become Mommies!:happydance:


----------



## edgybeautyx

It's just hurtful when you are trying and someone like oh a faint is not a + or too soon or something that makes your mummy instincts come out and lash lol. But like i tell other mums in post if it's a faint it will become a stronger + these test only work if they pick something up. yeah i know! i think the 2nd week is more hectic then the 1st! because AF is expected in the 2nd week and PMS goes right along with early pregnancy symptoms  but i hope we have a sticky bean!!


----------



## Roembke88

I hate when people say that too. A faint line is a positive.Because it picks ANY HCG in your body..


----------



## edgybeautyx

Roembke88 said:


> I hate when people say that too. A faint line is a positive.Because it picks ANY HCG in your body..

Yeah i came across some rude people on 'BabyGaga' that i just am staying off it because there was so many RUDE people. i had uploaded this pic of my test https://i42.tinypic.com/hv6vlu.jpg which is obviously not a STRONG + but still 2 lines. they just were like there is no 2 lines probably a evaporation blah blah. i see so many HPT's like that before AF all had wonderful pregnancies. stay strong ladies! i'll keep my fingers crossed for all of us


----------



## FreeBird2887

edgybeautyx said:


> Well ladies i think i am starting my BFP i tested this morning using First Response and FMU got a faint + then again i am early so i am either 11dpo or 9dpo.
> 
> i would love to list my 2ww symptoms to help out!

 CONGRATS ON YOU BFP!!!:headspin: I can't wait to test later lol and Tomorrow morning lol I saved my FMU Because I didnt have any tests HAHAHA

I hope it doesn't lose hcg stregnth sitting in the fridge"no worries I marked it with "DONOT DRINK for DF" heh heh


----------



## edgybeautyx

FreeBird2887 said:


> edgybeautyx said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies i think i am starting my BFP i tested this morning using First Response and FMU got a faint + then again i am early so i am either 11dpo or 9dpo.
> 
> i would love to list my 2ww symptoms to help out!
> 
> CONGRATS ON YOU BFP!!!:headspin: I can't wait to test later lol and Tomorrow morning lol I saved my FMU Because I didnt have any tests HAHAHA
> 
> I hope it doesn't lose hcg stregnth sitting in the fridge"no worries I marked it with "DONOT DRINK for DF" heh hehClick to expand...

You can save urine? lol oh boy that be bad if he drinks that! thank you!! i am so excited now i just pray for a safe pregnancy. just make sure you don't drink 6 hours before or pee! you should be good  also check urine to see if it's cloudy or sweet smelling that is a good sign especially if AF is 2-3 days away. 

gah my neck and ribs upper body so sore how the body prepares so achy! :(


----------



## FreeBird2887

sure why not i figured we collect tag and stick patients urine in the fridge and send it off to labs lol can't be any different LOL:thumbup:


----------



## edgybeautyx

FreeBird2887 said:


> sure why not i figured we collect tag and stick patients urine in the fridge and send it off to labs lol can't be any different LOL:thumbup:

I guess you can! hopefully the HCG won't get weak. hope you get your BFP!


----------



## FreeBird2887

lol well no bfp :( but It may just not be time I'm only on 7 dpo anyway and I felt cramping yesterday so maybe it was implantation FX!!! :)


----------



## edgybeautyx

FreeBird2887 said:


> lol well no bfp :( but It may just not be time I'm only on 7 dpo anyway and I felt cramping yesterday so maybe it was implantation FX!!! :)

I hope it was then you would be getting that BFP next week!


----------



## Roembke88

im 10dpo but im going to wait until tomorrow morning to test. :thumbup:


----------



## edgybeautyx

Roembke88 said:


> im 10dpo but im going to wait until tomorrow morning to test. :thumbup:

Good luck hun ! :dust:


----------



## iAmJustTTC

I'm at 11dpiui (if you count the day of IUI) and I feel like my boobs are still on fire. It's not seemed to have moved to the sides like by my armpits and even to my back and it's killing me. I keep thinking i must be a sweaty mess but I'm as dry as a bone. It's so weird though but I'm still holding off on testing til the weekend. These symptoms sound and feel so promising but if I see a BFN I would be checking myself into a mental facility on Monday lol.


----------



## edgybeautyx

iAmJustTTC said:


> I'm at 11dpiui (if you count the day of IUI) and I feel like my boobs are still on fire. It's not seemed to have moved to the sides like by my armpits and even to my back and it's killing me. I keep thinking i must be a sweaty mess but I'm as dry as a bone. It's so weird though but I'm still holding off on testing til the weekend. These symptoms sound and feel so promising but if I see a BFN I would be checking myself into a mental facility on Monday lol.

Hey i got my BFP i have the same pains are you it's like your upper ribs going into your back is sore right? and arm pits. also my hips! hope you get your BFP too!


----------



## iAmJustTTC

I meant to say congrats on your BFP a few posts ago lol!!! It started out being both my boobs were just hot all over on Monday and then Tuesday It was just very dull and barely noticeable but there. Yesterday it was intense again so much so that I didn't want my arms touching the sides of my boobs because that seemed like it made it hotter. I had the cramps in my back yesterday similar to AF but it's back in just my left side today. My boobs by my armpits feel so hot that I keep thinking I'm sweating but im not. I'm getting hot flashes and normally I'm always cold. This can't be ore AF because I've never experienced this an have it last this long. In the morning they are a bit sore but then it seems like when I get to the middle of the day is when the heat starts to kick in. Weird right?


----------



## edgybeautyx

iAmJustTTC said:


> I meant to say congrats on your BFP a few posts ago lol!!! It started out being both my boobs were just hot all over on Monday and then Tuesday It was just very dull and barely noticeable but there. Yesterday it was intense again so much so that I didn't want my arms touching the sides of my boobs because that seemed like it made it hotter. I had the cramps in my back yesterday similar to AF but it's back in just my left side today. My boobs by my armpits feel so hot that I keep thinking I'm sweating but im not. I'm getting hot flashes and normally I'm always cold. This can't be ore AF because I've never experienced this an have it last this long. In the morning they are a bit sore but then it seems like when I get to the middle of the day is when the heat starts to kick in. Weird right?

Honestly half of what you said i have experienced. You might just get that BFP! honestly wearing a bra more uncomfortable for me. feels like my body just stretching everywhere ;o oh hopefully your talking to me lol thank you! i would feel dumb for miss interpreting lol.


----------



## iAmJustTTC

Lol I am talking to you hahaha. But yeah it sounds very promising so I'm keeping my FX til Sunday.


----------



## edgybeautyx

iAmJustTTC said:


> Lol I am talking to you hahaha. But yeah it sounds very promising so I'm keeping my FX til Sunday.

I say once you test get even a faint count yourself pregnant 
I'm still in shock my 1st pregnancy :cloud9:


----------



## iAmJustTTC

Oh it's your first one too? That's awesome. How long have you been TTC?


----------



## edgybeautyx

iAmJustTTC said:


> Oh it's your first one too? That's awesome. How long have you been TTC?

I wasn't exactly trying well we went for it so yeah guess you can say we were trying this is our first time


----------



## iAmJustTTC

Well that is absolutely awesome and here's to a H&H 9 months!!!


----------



## edgybeautyx

iAmJustTTC said:


> Well that is absolutely awesome and here's to a H&H 9 months!!!

Thank you!!! i hope this is for real.


----------



## iAmJustTTC

So I broke down and went and got a test and wouldn't ya know it..... It was INVALID!!! That's just my luck lol I shouldn't have tested anyway! I am just too tickled and won't test again until at least sunday like originally planned. I can not stop laughing and smh hahaha


----------



## Roembke88

11dpo today and got a bfn :cry:


----------



## edgybeautyx

Roembke88 said:


> 11dpo today and got a bfn :cry:

Not even a faint or squint of a eye? 11dpo still early to test wait til you miss your period. wish you the best!


----------



## FreeBird2887

Hey how is everyone doing??? Has anyone tested recently??????? I wanted to give up but I'm only on 8dpo and nips started hurting for about a min earlier and I've has slight cramps today. With DS I was bed bound with a heat pack I was in SOOOO much pain I went to er a few times, it finally showed that it was a cyst from ovulating. ugh I also noticed "but not sure" a few more montgomery glands, if they aee indeed NeW then I would say I don't even need to test lol, that was the very first thing I noticed with DS :)


----------



## FreeBird2887

Roembke88 said:


> 11dpo today and got a bfn :cry:

AAWWW:hugs2: For some reason my comp didnt show me pg. 7&8 of the post. Thats sucks I hate BFNS! I didnt even test today not sure if I want to tomorrow either I might just be bunking with [iAmJustTTC] in the nut house if I get another bfn ugh.:cry:


----------



## FreeBird2887

iAmJustTTC said:


> So I broke down and went and got a test and wouldn't ya know it..... It was INVALID!!! That's just my luck lol I shouldn't have tested anyway! I am just too tickled and won't test again until at least sunday like originally planned. I can not stop laughing and smh hahaha

well if that is not a sign I don't know what is !!! How CrAzY is that!! We might be roomies in the nut house if I get a bfn tomorrow arrgh...:holly: "I had to post this icon,, because there really isnt a right time just post a huge bouncing boobs smily face HAHAHA


----------



## iAmJustTTC

Well I'm out. AF came early yesterday... I couldn't believe it but by it coming yesterday maybe we missed my ovulation then. All I know is that I feel pretty certifiable at the moment but I'm not upset. Hopefully next time I can catch it in time and get a BFP! Good luck to you guys!


----------



## FreeBird2887

iAmJustTTC said:


> Well I'm out. AF came early yesterday... I couldn't believe it but by it coming yesterday maybe we missed my ovulation then. All I know is that I feel pretty certifiable at the moment but I'm not upset. Hopefully next time I can catch it in time and get a BFP! Good luck to you guys!

Ahhh that sux bla :( Well stick around for next cycle:) Want to hear what methods you are trying :) have you been charting temps?:hugs:


----------



## Roembke88

Still no AF. im 12 dpo and im not going to test till monday! Because i kno if i test again and get a BFN i might break down... :thumbup:


----------



## Joanne1311

I am 13dpo today ,, symptoms looked positive today until bbs stopped hurting :cry:

I can't face testing at the moment every month the last five are :bfn:

Heartbreaking :cry:

Hope you all get your BFP:flower:


----------



## FreeBird2887

Joanne1311 said:


> I am 13dpo today ,, symptoms looked positive today until bbs stopped hurting :cry:
> 
> I can't face testing at the moment every month the last five are :bfn:
> 
> Heartbreaking :cry:
> 
> Hope you all get your BFP:flower:

Oh I hear ya!! Same here so I took..ummm 3 tests today!! LOL IM GOING NUTS!! i saved my MU and went and bought 7 tests, I used mu and 2pm U both bfns... but I got 2 evap lines in about 30 minutes after testing.. I know you're only suppose to read them up to 10 min but none of the other ones from 1dpo and on have evap lines"same test"(and I am 9dpo today) so I decided I'd take another one and figured I'd dye my u blue {LMFAO!!} and see if it made the test line any darker before 10 min.. It gave me another evap line darker in about 20-30 mins... UGH So I have had some more tingly nips today and a lots more cramps in lower abs.. Im praying I get BFP :dohh:


----------



## FreeBird2887

Joanne1311 said:


> I am 13dpo today ,, symptoms looked positive today until bbs stopped hurting :cry:
> 
> I can't face testing at the moment every month the last five are :bfn:
> 
> Heartbreaking :cry:
> 
> Hope you all get your BFP:flower:

I hope you get a BFP also!!! We are going nuts here welcome to the insanity ward!!!:hugs: My bbs didnt hurt with DS until about 3 months so don't give up hope yet :)


----------



## FreeBird2887

FreeBird2887 said:


> Joanne1311 said:
> 
> 
> I am 13dpo today ,, symptoms looked positive today until bbs stopped hurting :cry:
> 
> I can't face testing at the moment every month the last five are :bfn:
> 
> Heartbreaking :cry:
> 
> Hope you all get your BFP:flower:
> 
> Oh I hear ya!! Same here so I took..ummm 3 tests today!! LOL IM GOING NUTS!! i saved my MU and went and bought 7 tests, I used mu and 2pm U both bfns... but I got 2 evap lines in about 30 minutes after testing.. I know you're only suppose to read them up to 10 min but none of the other ones from 1dpo and on have evap lines"same test"(and I am 9dpo today) so I decided I'd take another one and figured I'd dye my u blue {LMFAO!!} and see if it made the test line any darker before 10 min.. It gave me another evap line darker in about 20-30 mins... UGH So I have had some more tingly nips today and a lots more cramps in lower abs.. Im praying I get BFP :dohh:Click to expand...

@ Roembke88 
lol this was meant for you LOL


----------



## FreeBird2887

Have you broke down and tested yet??? you are what 10dpo today? :) Let Us know!! :):hugs:


----------



## FreeBird2887

miracleshapn said:


> GL roembke! It may bee too early yet??? Im testing on the 27th and i have had sore bbs the past 2 days which af sympt but it just feels different...?? Hmm......

Heeey did you test yet LOL :) if you waited this long you're one tough cookie!!!


----------



## FreeBird2887

hopefulwishin said:


> Well, Im on cd 14, and based off of my ovulation symptoms, Im calculating I ovulated on cd 11 this month. I woke up feeling tired, having a headache, and then walked into the kitchen to smell something that didnt agree with me, and threw up. Its like im more sensitive to smells... this has been going on all day long! Its weird!

hopefulwishin-I would think you would have tested now?? How did it turn out???


----------



## FreeBird2887

bluecathy1978 said:


> I have been getting dizzy spells and feeling sick. My boobs are also massive and tender and I am extremely tired. It is 14 days since I think I ovulated but I am still getting BFN :( I think I am maybe wishing myself pregnant after my MMC at christmas but it would be sooooo nice x

How did everything work out????:hugs:


----------



## FreeBird2887

girlibird said:


> stalking your site :) tww wait symptoms
> 
> 28 or 33 day cycle
> 
> on cd 10 and 11 we bedded loads
> 
> cd 16 loads of mild cramps
> cd 17 pin pricks above pub bone
> 
> cd 19 again as had yellow stretchy cm
> 
> cd 21 pains happening above pubic bone sore stabbing feeling
> 
> cd 22 hugh amount of tugging going on weird sensation really hurt and loads of clear stretchy cm..
> 
> today itchy nipples feels liek blood is going there, some mild cramps nothing as bad as it has been but noticeable..
> 
> i either ovulated very late on cd22 or felt bean getting in there deep.
> 
> only time will tell so going from that sharp pain in order to do some more tests

Feel like I'm asking y'all the same thing lol {probably cuz I am} LOL But did you test what happened??? :hugs:


----------



## FreeBird2887

Rosmuira said:


> I am on my ivf 2ww currently 5 day past 3day transfer aka 8 dpo
> I really think I am pregnant my back is so sore have cramps for two days bouts of nausea and frequent urination
> Hope it's my turn as been ttc for 5 years

Hiii! SOOOO what happened??? Did you test?? :)


----------



## FreeBird2887

Saturday night lol I Lost my Effing debit card!"I have torn my house apart upstairs and down LMAO" (maybe it's baby brain):dohh: I hope everyone is doing good :hugs: I can't get away from these Raisinets....which about 6 days ago I couldnt stand.. which scares me because af is due in about 3-4 days and you know how chocolate and pms go hand in hand.. ugh DF just came down and laid on the couch with flu like symptoms WHICH REALLY BLOWS because now if I get sick how am I suppose to know if its morning sickness or the flu !!! LOL and of course I feel bad for him as well ;) My son is throwing a fit and My daughter won't stay in bed .. anyone else having a FaaaBulous wknd?!?!:wacko:


----------



## iAmJustTTC

FreeBird2887 said:


> Ahhh that sux bla :( Well stick around for next cycle:) Want to hear what methods you are trying :) have you been charting temps?:hugs:

I may have to sit this one out due to timing issues but I will try to make it work. I thought it was going to be heavy and crampy but its very light which is not normal for me. I'll see how long it lasts but I really thought this was it with that whole burning boobs thing. I'm kinda glad it stopped though cause that was rough lol.


----------



## Joanne1311

FreeBird2887 said:


> Joanne1311 said:
> 
> 
> I am 13dpo today ,, symptoms looked positive today until bbs stopped hurting :cry:
> 
> I can't face testing at the moment every month the last five are :bfn:
> 
> Heartbreaking :cry:
> 
> Hope you all get your BFP:flower:
> 
> I hope you get a BFP also!!! We are going nuts here welcome to the insanity ward!!!:hugs: My bbs didnt hurt with DS until about 3 months so don't give up hope yet :)Click to expand...

Thank you!!! I'm still trying to think positive but have that horrible cramping this morning :nope:


----------



## Roembke88

Well I beleive Im out. :( I havent started my period, but All Tests came back negative. :( And after just finding out my hormone med can delay AF im pretty ticked right now:growlmad:

I know, that technically we've only been trying for 4 months, but for the last 3 years ive had too many losses and im just going to admit the fact that its depressing. Ive been thinking about adoption because I dont like taking meds to ttc......UGH!:cry:


----------



## Joanne1311

I got my witch this morning fed up now :nope:
I'm indulging in really bad food to make me feel better , 

Good luck to you all xxxx


----------



## FreeBird2887

OK So i kind of tripped over my computer and snapped off the head off the chord inside and just today recieved my replacement from HP!! So i have been out of the loop!!! UGH OK so how is everyone doing??? My WICKED WICKED WITCH showed up the day it was suppose to even though I thought I was PG... and today day two of what s suppose to be cycle day 2... I have a second beer and started feeling woozy so I made DF go get a HPT and..:bfp: FXXX that The Bean sticks!!!


----------



## FreeBird2887

lol I thought I didnt post it but I see I did so I had to edit this post ...lalala ;)


----------



## gemcc

wow!!! Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!

Wishing you a H&H 9 months. :happydance:


----------



## FreeBird2887

LOL i didnt think the first one posted :)) Wis me luck On FMU Tomorrow!!! I'll let y'all know!!!


----------



## FreeBird2887

I am trying to post a pic!! UGHH anyone know how???


----------



## FreeBird2887

gemcc said:


> wow!!! Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Wishing you a H&H 9 months. :happydance:

THANKYOU!!! I hope The bean sticks :/ I am a little worried with the bleeding but I know I have definitely been feeling pg the past week or so lol :D


----------



## MissFortune

congrats FreeBird! and good luck with the FMU tomorrow. :) as for the picture, i'm new to the forum so i'm not familiar with picture posting here yet but you can always post to photobucket or another photo storage site and post a link.

is it alright if i hop into the thread too? :shy:


----------



## Rosmuira

Yes


----------



## FreeBird2887

Oh Of Course!!! @MissFortune- We are all pretty cool here :D... On another note.. I'm pretty sure I lost the pregnancy :( I took a test this morning and it was negative DF and I are pretty upset but I am still not sure what the heck is going on with AF its been here and leaving it cam back this morning then went away completely and I am all achy and my insides feel like jello and my back really hurts today Mother Nature plays some mean mean tricks !!! But of course we won't give up hope there is next "O" day in about 10 days!! :)FX!!


----------



## FreeBird2887

Rosmuira said:


> Yes

How are you doing this cycle???


----------



## MissFortune

i'm sorry to hear about your loss, FreeBird. :(

as for my symptom spotting... i'm 9dpo today.. i did a hpt this morning, and got a BFN, but i know it's still early and i'm still hopeful with my symptoms.

-very sore nipples/tingly bbs, which i dont really get from pms.. this is the main one that makes me hopeful
-intermittent nausea, especially in the morning
-loss of appetite
-odd pinchy/crampy pain around my right ovary today... maybe stomach troubles?
-having to pee much more often... could be from antihistamines perhaps?
-funky (maybe metallic?) taste in my mouth... but i just got a dental nightguard thing and i think maybe that might be doing something to give me awful morning breath? but it comes and goes through the day, brushing my teeth doesnt help much
-gagging badly on vitamins, even if i break them into smaller peices. this was one of my earliest signs of pregnancy when i had my son, before i knew i was pregnant, along with a metallic taste in my mouth

aaagggghhhhh driving myself nuts. so so anxious to know! it seems like way more symptoms than i would usually get from AF... mostly the sore boobs making me think i could be pregnant. way more symptoms than i had last month when i was 3 days late and thought i might get my BFP. i hope it isnt just all in my head! :shrug:


----------



## FreeBird2887

MissFortune said:


> i'm sorry to hear about your loss, FreeBird. :(
> 
> as for my symptom spotting... i'm 9dpo today.. i did a hpt this morning, and got a BFN, but i know it's still early and i'm still hopeful with my symptoms.
> 
> -very sore nipples/tingly bbs, which i dont really get from pms.. this is the main one that makes me hopeful
> -intermittent nausea, especially in the morning
> -loss of appetite
> -odd pinchy/crampy pain around my right ovary today... maybe stomach troubles?
> -having to pee much more often... could be from antihistamines perhaps?
> -funky (maybe metallic?) taste in my mouth... but i just got a dental nightguard thing and i think maybe that might be doing something to give me awful morning breath? but it comes and goes through the day, brushing my teeth doesnt help much
> -gagging badly on vitamins, even if i break them into smaller peices. this was one of my earliest signs of pregnancy when i had my son, before i knew i was pregnant, along with a metallic taste in my mouth
> 
> aaagggghhhhh driving myself nuts. so so anxious to know! it seems like way more symptoms than i would usually get from AF... mostly the sore boobs making me think i could be pregnant. way more symptoms than i had last month when i was 3 days late and thought i might get my BFP. i hope it isnt just all in my head! :shrug:

I hope you get your :bfp:!!! We are trying again this month Hoping our little bean sticks:) I had the same symptoms around the same dpo you are at so FX!!!:happydance:


----------



## sigh

Here are my TWW symptoms:
1-7 dpo - nothing unusual
8dpo - pinching pains (similar to ovulation) yesterday, first on the left side, then the right side.
9dpo- Took a FRER test. BFN. Some discharge with a pink tinge, then creamy with no tinge. light cramping
10dpo- slightly brown and now no tinge again. I had cramps similar to AF this morning (and lower back soreness). I was convinced that AF was coming but then the cramps subsided and I started getting a weird deep slightly throbbing/burning pain on my right side for 15 mins... then no symptoms. Tightness in my abs like I had done sit ups earlier in the day.
11-12dpo - I had some dizziness when standing but I've had this symptom before so not sure if it's related. Still bleeding, heavier than before but not very heavy (enough for a liner all day). Blood is brown like the end of your AF. Some AF like cramps sometimes only on one side (like ovulation). Tightness in my abs like I had done sit ups earlier in the day. Woke up at 4 am with heartburn 1 night.
13dpo - Bleeding slowed down, some what pink mixed with brown. I thought I was getting my period since 10dpo but then when I wipe at night, there was a small blob of CM mixed with brown blood and then the bleeding stopped. The blob thing never happened to me. AF type cramping has lightened and is only there slightly.
14dpo - took a Dollar Tree test in the morning for a BFN. AF like very light cramping in the morning and then a somewhat achy cervix (it didn't really hurt, I was just very aware of it). Bleeding starting again, very light more pink than brown. Fell asleep on the couch randomly for about an hour. Held my pee from 1:30 to 8:45 (I know crazy right?) and tested with a FRER- BFP! Occasional pinching cramps but nothing too painful.


----------



## FreeBird2887

sigh said:


> Here are my TWW symptoms:
> 1-7 dpo - nothing unusual
> 8dpo - pinching pains (similar to ovulation) yesterday, first on the left side, then the right side.
> 9dpo- Took a FRER test. BFN. Some discharge with a pink tinge, then creamy with no tinge. light cramping
> 10dpo- slightly brown and now no tinge again. I had cramps similar to AF this morning (and lower back soreness). I was convinced that AF was coming but then the cramps subsided and I started getting a weird deep slightly throbbing/burning pain on my right side for 15 mins... then no symptoms. Tightness in my abs like I had done sit ups earlier in the day.
> 11-12dpo - I had some dizziness when standing but I've had this symptom before so not sure if it's related. Still bleeding, heavier than before but not very heavy (enough for a liner all day). Blood is brown like the end of your AF. Some AF like cramps sometimes only on one side (like ovulation). Tightness in my abs like I had done sit ups earlier in the day. Woke up at 4 am with heartburn 1 night.
> 13dpo - Bleeding slowed down, some what pink mixed with brown. I thought I was getting my period since 10dpo but then when I wipe at night, there was a small blob of CM mixed with brown blood and then the bleeding stopped. The blob thing never happened to me. AF type cramping has lightened and is only there slightly.
> 14dpo - took a Dollar Tree test in the morning for a BFN. AF like very light cramping in the morning and then a somewhat achy cervix (it didn't really hurt, I was just very aware of it). Bleeding starting again, very light more pink than brown. Fell asleep on the couch randomly for about an hour. Held my pee from 1:30 to 8:45 (I know crazy right?) and tested with a FRER- BFP! Occasional pinching cramps but nothing too painful.

 CONGRATS!!!! on your BFP!! :happydance:


----------



## FreeBird2887

does anyone know what temps should be around cd 6? I have a temp of 99.7 its not a bbt but i feel like my body is burning up. and I've had to run to bathroom with diarrhea like 3 times this morning ..I'm all out of whack!.. Also Is a Chem Pregnancy (only enough for positive HPT then a bfn.)considered a MC???


----------



## FreeBird2887

FreeBird2887 said:


> does anyone know what temps should be around cd 6? I have a temp of 99.7 its not a bbt but i feel like my body is burning up. and I've had to run to bathroom with diarrhea like 3 times this morning ..I'm all out of whack!.. Also Is a Chem Pregnancy (only enough for positive HPT then a bfn.)considered a MC???

Well I think I figured out what was wrong, everyone in the house has strep throat and df has tonsillitis so maybe my high temp could be a sign from that :dohh:


----------



## Rosmuira

Only symptoms I had was. Few twinges and sore boobs when I got BFP x


----------



## babysiew

Congrats to all BFPs!


----------



## FreeBird2887

Rosmuira said:


> Only symptoms I had was. Few twinges and sore boobs when I got BFP x

YOU GOT A :bfp: !!! Thats awesome!!! CONGRATS!:happydance:


----------



## MissFortune

congrats to all the BFPs! :)

yesterday i had to throw up in the morning, and was getting stabby pains in my right boob. i havent had an appetite to speak of in days. today i have cramps, and this morning i had to hover over the toilet for a while as i thought i was going to puke. this morning i took an internet cheapo HPT and an FRER. the cheapo was white as white could be, but i thought i saw the faintest FAINTEST line on the FRER. i couldnt tell if i was going nuts or not, couldnt quite tell if its a super-light pink or grey or maybe even just in my head... 

i had DH look at my FRER as soon as he got home from work, he says he sees a super faint line too! i asked what color he thinks it is, he said red. (its a pink dye test, but at least he didnt say evap grey!) i'm not just going crazy! YAY! but, i dont know that i can count it as a positive, it's soooo faint that if i hadnt taken so many HPTs before, and looked at so many pictures of super faint lines online for other ladies tests, i dont think i would've noticed it at all. OMG i am so hopeful! i thought for sure i was out this month, but maybe not!

going to test again tomorrow morning, but i dont know if i should use my internet cheapies or my last FRER. maybe i should save the FRER for if AF is late, as i'm due the day after tomorrow. what do you ladies think??


----------



## FreeBird2887

MissFortune said:


> congrats to all the BFPs! :)
> 
> yesterday i had to throw up in the morning, and was getting stabby pains in my right boob. i havent had an appetite to speak of in days. today i have cramps, and this morning i had to hover over the toilet for a while as i thought i was going to puke. this morning i took an internet cheapo HPT and an FRER. the cheapo was white as white could be, but i thought i saw the faintest FAINTEST line on the FRER. i couldnt tell if i was going nuts or not, couldnt quite tell if its a super-light pink or grey or maybe even just in my head...
> 
> i had DH look at my FRER as soon as he got home from work, he says he sees a super faint line too! i asked what color he thinks it is, he said red. (its a pink dye test, but at least he didnt say evap grey!) i'm not just going crazy! YAY! but, i dont know that i can count it as a positive, it's soooo faint that if i hadnt taken so many HPTs before, and looked at so many pictures of super faint lines online for other ladies tests, i dont think i would've noticed it at all. OMG i am so hopeful! i thought for sure i was out this month, but maybe not!
> 
> going to test again tomorrow morning, but i dont know if i should use my internet cheapies or my last FRER. maybe i should save the FRER for if AF is late, as i'm due the day after tomorrow. what do you ladies think??

YAAAY!!! Save one IC and the FRER for when AF is late! :) And it has been a few days so... Have you tested again???


----------



## MissFortune

my faint line was gone the next morning, and AF showed up that evening. :( i'm not sure if i had a chemical or a faulty test or like.. just severe contagious line-eye or something, but it was a pretty depressing day either way.

gearing up for this cycle.. started taking green tea extract and EPO, and going to start l-arginine soon, for CM. if i dont get a bfp this cycle i think i'm going to try soy isoflavones the next cycle.


----------



## FreeBird2887

MissFortune said:


> my faint line was gone the next morning, and AF showed up that evening. :( i'm not sure if i had a chemical or a faulty test or like.. just severe contagious line-eye or something, but it was a pretty depressing day either way.
> 
> gearing up for this cycle.. started taking green tea extract and EPO, and going to start l-arginine soon, for CM. if i dont get a bfp this cycle i think i'm going to try soy isoflavones the next cycle.

OOOh:hugs2: I had a chem this past cycle, I use EPO take the low dose or baby aspirin to thin the blood low dose 81mg I also take zinc and DF takes zinc for healthier swimmers ;) 

*benefits of aspirin*

https://www.babyhopes.com/articles/reasons-to-use-baby-aspirin-if-you-are-trying-to-conceive.html


----------



## FreeBird2887

CP high and cant reach, right on time :) Any one going on TWW??????
Mine starts Tomorrow WOOHOO!!! Confident this cycle!:happydance:


----------



## FreeBird2887

So weird every time I post It doesnt show up on my comp. for some reason I dont know if its actually posting .. Grrr


----------



## Roembke88

FreeBird2887 said:


> So weird every time I post It doesnt show up on my comp. for some reason I dont know if its actually posting .. Grrr

youre posting!!!:thumbup:


----------



## FreeBird2887

Roembke88 said:


> FreeBird2887 said:
> 
> 
> So weird every time I post It doesnt show up on my comp. for some reason I dont know if its actually posting .. Grrr
> 
> youre posting!!!:thumbup:Click to expand...


LOL I finally figured that out lol, I post a lot too!! =D But I figured out how to edit the post if I want to add more to it without having to post a bunch of seperate ones! LOL


----------

